# Iron deficient java fern



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

If the leaves turn yellow, but the viens remain green then you have a manganese deficiency. In this is the case you need to add trace element fert.

If the leaves & viens turn pale yellow, then glassy, and then die you have a iron deficiency. In this case you need to add iron.

I would be careful about dosing iron heavily because you will end up over dosing and have an algae bloom. Dose according to the bottles labeled directions.

I would prune/cut the leaves off the Java fern that are turning yellow and then new growth will appear. Go by what your new growth does to determine dosing.


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

Ah-- excess iron can actually contribute to manganese deficiency by blocking uptake, http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/ah_main/dec1997.html. Time for a mega water change.


----------

